# Suggestions for Pico Projector?



## Clide (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time posting and you guys seem like the perfect people to help answer some of the questions I have concerning picoprojectors. To give a little background of myself, I am a businessman who is constantly travelling to different companies and giving presentations. My last business trip nearly ended in a disaster simply because the company I was visiting had their projector unexpectedly break down. Thankfully an employee happened to have a picoprojector at the time. It was my first time ever using a picoprojector and I was simply amazed by the picture quality and brightness that came out of such a tiny projector. 

Now I really want to buy one so that I don't have to worry about projectors unexpectedly breaking down. I have done some research and it seems like AAXA and Optoma are the leading brands in the picoprojector business. I guess my first question is if anyone has good feedback on either of the two companies? What is their warranty like? How is their customer service? Are they products reliable?

To be more specific, I've been looking into the AAXA LED Android projector and the Optoma ML500 model. Both seem to have the roughly the same amount of lumens (though the LED Android is rated 50 lumens higher). Both have similar ratings on Amazon (3.5 stars for the LED Android as opposed to 4 starts for the ML500); however, the ML500 does have a about 130 more reviews than the LED Android. I guess my second question is, has anyone have any personal experience with these projectors to give feedback?

I'm mainly looking for a powerful, capable picoprojector that will work reliably as I often give business presentations. I'm also very open to suggestions as well!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Pico projectors are not considered home theater projectors. Not sure if anyone here would or could recommend one. :dontknow:


----------

